# SC beach in the first two week of June



## J-PAC (Apr 28, 2021)

Please PM me with what you have. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## J-PAC (Apr 29, 2021)

J-PAC said:


> Please PM me with what you have.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


Serious offers only please.  If you contact me be prepared to;

Talk to me over the phone
Email me a copy of their original reservation confirmation
Set it up with the resort so I can call and confirm the reservation
Accept a $100 deposit, get the confirmation in my name, and then pay the Balance
Send you a copy of their deed, with their address blacked out.
Send references
Offer a notarized rental contract


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Apr 29, 2021)

$800 is too cheap for anything decent in South Carolina.  You would have to go up in price.  Also, just an FYI, beach locations are very in demand this year after people didn't travel last year.  Oceanfront locations might be tough to get.  I have nothing left for that week.  Check Redweek for available units, or check go-koala.com  

But hey, it's worth a shot to get something here.


----------



## chapjim (Apr 29, 2021)

J-PAC said:


> Serious offers only please.  If you contact me be prepared to;
> 
> Talk to me over the phone
> Email me a copy of their original reservation confirmation
> ...



Even if I had two weeks in Myrtle Beach starting a month from now, which I don't, I would never agree to your terms.

I do 49 out of 50 rentals without ever talking to anyone and when I do talk to someone, it's usually after we've finished the transaction.  I almost never provide a copy of the reservation confirmation (except to Koala, for example), but I do provide a guest confirmation before requiring payment.  

After you receive a guest confirmation, you can call the resort every hour if you want.  Before that, I would not do anything like you are asking.

If you want to BUY one of my ownerships, you get a deed.  Otherwise, forget about it.

References?  I am not going to let you pester my customers.

I don't use rental contracts at all, let alone a notarized one.  We swap emails, I get a guest confirmation sent to the renter, renter pays me.  We're done.  I did one like that in fifteen minutes this morning.

Good luck finding something I've been looking for for weeks.  But between you and me and the rest of us here, you are way too much trouble.


----------



## dgalati (Apr 29, 2021)

J-PAC said:


> Serious offers only please.  If you contact me be prepared to;
> 
> Talk to me over the phone
> Email me a copy of their original reservation confirmation
> ...


Why not also ask for the first born?


----------



## BingoBangoBongo (Apr 29, 2021)

Send you a copy of their deed, with their address blacked out.
This sounds like it’s scripted.


----------



## J-PAC (Apr 29, 2021)

It is, it's on the TUG website on how to avoid scammers. 

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## lkc1234 (Apr 29, 2021)

J-PAC said:


> Serious offers only please.  If you contact me be prepared to;
> 
> Talk to me over the phone
> Email me a copy of their original reservation confirmation
> ...


What? A copy of the deed. I am not selling the unit. I have two weeks in Hilton Head in the summer but I would not rent them for less than $2000 per week if I decided to rent them.


----------



## J-PAC (Apr 29, 2021)

So is it common for members to hijack posts with their unsolicited opinions? Is this what "tuggers" do?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## chapjim (Apr 30, 2021)

J-PAC said:


> So is it common for members to hijack posts with their unsolicited opinions? Is this what "tuggers" do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk
> [/QUOT





J-PAC said:


> So is it common for members to hijack posts with their unsolicited opinions? Is this what "tuggers" do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Let's look at it this way.  You want to rent my place but you want me to jump through hoops for you.  Among other things, I don't want to run down to the bank to get a rental agreement notarized every time I might have a renter.

If, as a condition of renting you my place, I told you I required your FICO score, a copy of your recent bank statement, the names and phone numbers of the managers of the last five places you rented, and $500 deposit to cover any damages you might inflict on my property, would you move on?

There are at least two reasons you might not get what you ask for.  One, the most likely reason is that no one has two weeks in June that aren't already committed.  You know the second reason.

Good luck.


----------



## jules54 (May 4, 2021)

J-Pac has 7 posts and is not a TUG member. Chap Jim has over 4,000 and has been a TUG member and contributed numerous posts with answers for questions asked. I think I’d definitely go with him advice.

In the matter of high jacking the post. The OP should thank people that are taking their time to let him know how things are done. 
i do all my rentals over text and email. Talking on the phone is a waste of time in today tech world. If I was doing a 3000.00 week rental I might speak to a rented on the phone.
Text and email have everything in black and white. Phone conversations have a lot of repetition involved. If someone wants a rental contract I tell them if they want to submit one to me I’d sign it.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 5, 2021)

J-PAC said:


> So is it common for members to hijack posts with their unsolicited opinions? Is this what "tuggers" do?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk



Yes-
that is why it is a forum
[ with rules and volunteer moderators]

You received comments from 3 experienced TUG members - @rickandcindy23 and @chapjim and @jules54 
who also do rentals .I hope their feedback helps you find a rental that meets your needs.


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 5, 2021)

T-Dot-Traveller said:


> J-PAC said:
> 
> 
> > Please PM me with what you have.
> ...



Hi J-PAC ,
as a follow up to my comment above.
While I have not yet used renting a TS as an option; I would rent from these 3 experienced TUG members (and others) with no qualms or conditions.
It is obvious to me as a fellow TUG member, that their reputation as being a upfront and reputable on this forum (and in life) is part of who they are.


----------

